# Zugewachsener Teich



## schmi (24. Sep. 2006)

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ich bin neu hier und habe wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung von Teichen.
Es hadelt sich auch nicht um meinen Teich sondern um den "Firmenteich", dem ich mich mit noch ein Paar Mitarbeitern angenommen habe. 

Folgende Angaben zum Teich:

Ca. 10m Lang, 2-3m breit und an der tiefsten stelle ca. 2m Tief.

Der Teich ist vor vielen Jahren angelegt worden und ist völlig zugewachsen, d.h. vom eigentlichen Teich ist nichts mehr zu sehen. Der Teich wird von einem kleinen Bachlauf gespeist, bzw. das Wasser wird über über eine Pumpe dem Bachlauf zugeführt. 

Meine Frage ist zunächst sehr kurz:

Wie kann man aus dem Teich wieder einen Teich machen??

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hallo Michael
Der Teich ist ein Folienteich und dicht? 
Was für Pflanzen?
Und was für ein Zubehör ist noch vorhanden ( Pumpen & Filter)?
Fischbesatz vorhanden?

Als erstes würde ich die Pflanzen alle rausnehmen und den ganzen Mulm entfernen! Und nun müsst ihr euch überlegen wieviel Arbeit ihr reinstecken wollt. Ob es ein Fisch oder Pflanzenteich werden soll.


----------



## schmi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hallo kwoddel,

der Teich ist ein Folienteich und meiner Meinung nach relativ dicht.

2-3 Stellen müßste man bestimmt flicken. Teichfolie und Quellschweißmittel sind schon vorhanden.

Tja, also von den Pflanzen habe ich keine Ahnung, außer einer Seerose die ich erkannt habe. und die ist verdammt groß.

Fische sind nicht in dem Teich. Ich glaube das würde keiner mehr überleben.

Pumpe wurde gerade eine neue angeschaft. Filter existiert nicht.

Ich denke eine Pflanzenteich sollte reichen.

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hi Michael
Also wenn ihr die Seerose raus holen wollt kann es passieren das ein Bagger helfen muss, weil die Wurzel schon ein Ausmaß genommen hat was man sich nicht vorstellen kann    .Aber ich würde trotzdem alles entfernen und den Teich von Anfang an neu anlegen. 

Wie alt ist die Folie ????


----------



## schmi (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hallo kwoddel,

wenn ich das wüßte??? 
Ich muß mich morgen mal in der Firma erkundigen. 
Also ich bin jetzt 6 Jahre da. So alt ist die mindestens. 
Ich schätze sie auf 10-15 Jahre.

Wie legt man denn einen neuen Teich an?? 

Also ich meine wenn mal alles raus ist. 

Muß wirklich ALLES raus??

Gruß
Michael


----------



## kwoddel (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hallo
Also dann würde ich sagen " Werft die alte Folie raus!!! " und die Pflanzen kommen solange in ein alten Pool und werden zurück geschnitten, so das man sie später wieder einsetzen kann. Wie legt man ein neuen Teich an ??? also das ist eine Frage des Geldes, aber da schaue dich ein wenig hier im Forum um benutze die " Suchen" Funktion und plane lieber mit den anderen Mitarbeiter, sonst bist du nachher der Do....e und kannst zusehen wie du das alles hinbekommst und auch bezahlen.


----------



## ferryboxen (24. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

hallo michael

wie frank schon sagte,das beste ist alles raus und neu anlegen - den stress mit flicken usw würde ich mir nicht antun - und ob dann am ende alles dicht ist - wer weiss.
ihr könnt ja einiges an pflanzen irgendwie in behältern zwischenlagern - dann habt ihr beim neuanlegen gleich wieder welche - vieleicht kannst du ja mal ein paar fotos machen und hier einstellen.

gruss lothar


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hi Michael,

Willkommen im Forum!

Fotos würden uns wirklich weiterhelfen. Welche vom Bachlauf und eine Übersicht mit dem Teichumfeld nicht vergessen.  

Was sagt denn der Chef zum Ganzen?
Würde er das Geld für die Folie+Substrat und Euch die Zeit für den Neubau geben?
Falls ja, dann druckst Du Dir/Euch am Besten mal die wichtigsten Fachbeiträge aus und kopierst die mal (eine Kopie für den Chef mitmachen  ).
Die Randgestaltung/Formgebung sollte Ihr gemeinsam planen. Vielleicht wollt Ihr in die Nähe eine Bank für die Pausen?
Die endgültige Festlegung, wie das Teichprofil wird, sollte aber nur einer mit Hilfe des Forums und in Absprache mit dem Chef machen. Zu viele Köche verderben oft den Brei! Auch beim Buddeln muss dann einer sagen, wo was wie gemacht wird. Sonst habt Ihr am Ende alles anders als es ursprünglich geplant war.
Ich kann mir so ein Gruppen-Projekt gut vorstellen, wenn alle mit anpacken *wollen*.

Sparvariante wäre halt: Pflanzen raus, Wasser raus (evtl. aufbewahren), Schlamm raus, vorhandene Löcher flicken (Was für Folie wurde verbaut? Danach richtet sich auch die Machbarkeit der Reparatur!), Pflanzen sortieren/einkürzen und anschließend Pflanzen und Wasser wieder rein. Nur, wie lange hält das Geflickte?? 
Das wäre nicht mein Ding. :?


----------



## grisu (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

wg. Folienteiche flicken kleben etc ..

Ich habe meinen  Teich in etwa 50 cm Tiefe über eine Länge von 3 m mit einem zweiten Teich verklebt und das scheint seit zumindest einem Jahr zu Halten. Und falls doch etwas durchsickert vielleicht den Regen vom Dach einleiten. So schlecht ist das auch nicht und auch gekaufte Folien sind verklebt. Also nur wegen paar Rissen würde ich nicht alles neu anlegen, Frage ist ob man jemals alle grösseren finden wird.


----------



## Annett (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Hi,

also meines Wissens nach werden die Folien im Werk nicht mit dem Kleber verklebt, den man im Handel bekommt, sondern thermisch verschweißt. Das ist aus meiner Sicht schon ein Unterschied.

Wir haben selbst an einer nagelneuen PVC-Folie (1mm dick) eine 8m lange Naht geklebt. Sie scheint dicht zu sein, aber die Ausführung bereitete erhebliche Probleme (Faltenbildung).
Wenn ich mir solche Arbeiten in einem bestehenden und damit auch dreckigen Teich vorstelle... na dann viel Spaß. Die Folie muss absolut sauber sein, es dürfen beim Kleben keine Falten entstehen, die dann wieder Wasser rauslassen könnten usw. 
Wenn es PE-Folie ist, kann man kleben ganz vergessen, das geht dann nur mit schweißen.

Mal ganz ab von der Frage, ob überhaupt alle Löcher und deren Ursache gefunden werden. (falls überhaupt welche vorhanden sind) :?

Es wird geschätzt, dass nach ca. 15Jahren die meisten Teichfolie tot sind, zumal die Qualität damals auch nicht die beste gewesen sein muss. 
Vor allem, wenn sie genug UV-Strahlen abbekommen haben, werden sie spröde und reißen sehr leicht. Wenn an so einem Teich etwas zu hart Hand angelegt wird, reicht das schon aus...


----------



## schmi (25. Sep. 2006)

*AW: Zugewachsener Teich*

Guten Abend zusammen, 

so viele Antworten, damit habe ich gar nciht gerechnet.

Also: Ich versuche mal alles zu beantworten:

Fotos stelle ich als nächstes ein. Habe schon ein paar rausgesucht. 

Die Folie ist eine, na ja ich weiß nicht wie ich es besser beschreiben soll, grüne. Ich habe so eine Folie schon mal in einem Teichmagazin gesehen. Scheint also irgend etwas gäniges zu sein. Der Teich ist übrigens Anfang Mitte 1980 angelegt worden. Seit dem hat glaube ich auch keiner mehr was dran gemacht. Es haben sich aber einige Teichfreunde gefunden die es sich in Ihrer Freizeit zur Aufgabe gemacht haben den Teich "zu retten".

Ich habe an eine Verkleinerung des Teiches gedacht. Aber mit den Fotos mehr.

Gruß Michael


----------

